# Gaming pc 50k...



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2013)

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans:COD:Ghosts, GTA 5, Crysis 3, Farcry 3, hitman, bf4, bf3

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans:50k Max

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans:No

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 8

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:1tb

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:yes i was thinking to buy dell e2013h

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans:

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:In two weeks

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:yes

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Anselhi Buying from nehru place and flipkart.

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:
I had this config in mind
 i3 4130
gigabyte b85m d3h
kingston 4gb ram
gtx 650 ti boost
corsair cx430 v2
wd blue 1tb
nzxt source 210
dell e2014h
windows 8 basic
apc 600va


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

op you want to buy windows 8 in your budget ? or do you already have ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 15, 2013)

FX 6300 (7500)
Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7200)
Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB (2500)
WD Blue 500 GB (3100)
Sapphire R9 270X 2 GB (15600)
Seasonic S12II 520 W (4200)
NZXT Gamma (2600)
Dell S2240L (9000)
Logitech MK200 (750)
Asus optical drive (1000)

total: ~53k

The extra 3k is totally worth it.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FX 6300 (7500)
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7200)
> Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB (2500)
> WD Blue 500 GB (3100)
> ...



+1 good config.

If you cannot raise your budget then you can settle down with Gigabyte 970A DS3 mobo @ 5.2k


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 15, 2013)

go for i5 4430 and gigabyte b85m 
rest config same as harshil's


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> op you want to buy windows 8 in your budget ? or do you already have ?



windows 8 is included in budget... 
that is why i wanted 20 inch monitor 1600 x 900 and lower gpu


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

Make Change in harshil config :

Gigabyte 970A ds3 @5200

Dell in2030m 20inch led @6300

Antec vp450p @ 2700

Gtx 650ti boost 1gb @ 12000

Windows 8 pro - 12 k


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 15, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Make Change in harshil config :
> 
> Gigabyte 970A ds3 @5200
> 
> ...



Just replace windows 8 pro with basic which is for 6800 at smc


----------



## ankush28 (Nov 15, 2013)

^he want W8 basic ~8k


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 15, 2013)

what is difference in windows 8 basic and pro?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 15, 2013)

Compare and decide - Microsoft Windows

you can upgrade basic to pro later


----------



## i72600k (Nov 15, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> FX 6300 (7500)
> Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7200)
> Kingston HyperX Blu 1600 MHz 4 GB (2500)
> WD Blue 500 GB (3100)
> ...


+1, especially r9 270x is very good for gaming.
However, if you want even better performance, opt for cheaper mobo Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 and get a GTX 760 which will cost you around 18500 at Nehru place.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 16, 2013)

if op is going for 20 inch monitor than r9 270x will max out all games easily


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 16, 2013)

does graphic card make difference if i buy 20 inch monitor or 22 inch monitor?


----------



## Cilus (Nov 16, 2013)

Yes. The performance of a Graphics card depends upon the resolution you are playing at. The current 20" display comes with 1600X900 resolution (total number of Pixels per frame= 144 X 10^4) whereas 21.5", 22" and most of the 24" display are Full HD display (1920X1080 or 1920X1200). So in a higher resolution, the GPU needs to be more powerful the same level of performance what you can get from a less powerful GPU at 1600X900 resolution.
So if you you are planning to get a 20" 1600 X 900 display, R9 270X will do just fine whereas for 1080P resolution, for playing games, you need to lower the in-game quality settings.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

^ its is R9 270x


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 16, 2013)

ok so since budget is tight then should i finalise this
fx6300	 7500
asus 970 rev2.0	7000
Kingston HyperX Blu 4gb	 2400
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb	4200
Sapphire R9 270x dual X	 15600
Seasonic s12ii 520w 	4800
Nzxt Source 210 Elite	3000
Asus 24x DVD WR	1100
20 inch montor	6200
Total	51800


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 16, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> ok so since budget is tight then should i finalise this
> fx6300     7500
> *asus 970 rev2.0    7000*
> Kingston HyperX Blu 4gb     2400
> ...



Asus M5A97 R2.0 (7200)
Dell IN2030 (6300)


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 16, 2013)

Looks good me.Go with it


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 16, 2013)

what is difference between asus m5a97 le r2.0 and asus m5a97 r2.0 and which should i buy?


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 16, 2013)

^*www.asus.com/Compare/ thers you go.

btw when are you buying as i am also buying next week?


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 17, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> ^*www.asus.com/Compare/ thers you go.
> 
> btw when are you buying as i am also buying next week?


dude there is no fixed day but i am thinking this Thursday i will go and get the prices and then will buy on Friday.

By the way i have heard that you can overclock fx6300 to 5ghz on stock cooler is it true?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 17, 2013)

^ no you need aftermarket cooler


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 17, 2013)

^ but that is out of my budget


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 17, 2013)

Then wait for sometime and later get it.There is no rule that every gamer need to overclock his cpu.

overclocking the cpu has minimal effect on games


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 17, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> dude there is no fixed day but i am thinking this Thursday i will go and get the prices and then will buy on Friday.
> 
> By the way i have heard that you can overclock fx6300 to 5ghz on stock cooler is it true?


ok please update the price from nehru place


----------



## i72600k (Nov 17, 2013)

Get the cheapest motherboard possible if you aren't planning to do sli or crossfire in future,

like ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard (3500 INR) and spend 4000 - 5000 more on better graphics card like Nvidia gtx 760.


----------



## ACidBaseD (Nov 17, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> what is difference between asus m5a97 le r2.0 and asus m5a97 r2.0 and which should i buy?



Don't buy the LE. It can't overclock ****, refer below.



N@m@n said:


> dude there is no fixed day but i am thinking this Thursday i will go and get the prices and then will buy on Friday.
> 
> By the way i have heard that you can overclock fx6300 to 5ghz on stock cooler is it true?



NO. You can't achieve stable 5Ghz at stock cooler, not in India. The guy who got it might be extremely lucky.

Also overclocking capability depends on the motherboard, buying the m5a97 R2.0 Limits your overclock to barely 300-600MHz [depends on your luck] above stock, to get better overclocking you need a better motherboard [m5a99fx pro - around 11,000RS not sure] and a good CPU cooler, also a good PSU.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 18, 2013)

i72600k said:


> Get the cheapest motherboard possible if you aren't planning to do sli or crossfire in future,
> 
> like ASUS M5A78L-M LX V2 Motherboard (3500 INR) and spend 4000 - 5000 more on better graphics card like Nvidia gtx 760.



That is a very bad advise. A good motherboard isn't just for multi-gpu setup. Its the motherboard that decides how much you can overclock, which features will you have. A poor motherboard with Chinese caps will be very susceptible any voltage alteration and the VRM will be bad. A good motherboard is always recommended irrespective of GPU setup.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 18, 2013)

dude buy this
Intel i5 4570	13800
Gigabyte B85M D3H	6400
Kingston Hyper X 1600Mhz 8Gb	4900
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb EZEX	4200
Sapphir R9 270x	15600
Seasonic s12ii 620w	5500
Antec Gx700	4000
Asus Dvd Writer	1050
Dell St2240L	8900
TOTAL	64350
trust me you will not regret


----------



## Cilus (Nov 19, 2013)

^^ That is way above his maximum budget.


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 19, 2013)

Dude, do not go for an AMD processor, even  a second gen i3 can beat up fx series processors real good in games. Though in productivity fx are faster but only by a little bit. Better you off with 4th gen i3 or i5, you will not regret.

AMD is good only in one aspect, they are power hungry and hot running cpus, so you can enjoy a barbeque or egg frying sort of arrangement, and since winter has already arrived, it will serve you good, trust me. 

For RAM, go with 8gb ram since it's Battlefield season. Will serve you in future games too. Go with any value ram like corsair value ram 1333mhz since you are not going to OC, and ram speed doesn't do much good in games (only 1-2%).

Also, as everyone is talking about oc, and since the op himself doesn't wants to do it (will be out of budget for a good mobo, good cooler and an efficient psu),  I think better go with a good cpu so oc nvr becomes a hinderance. Don't suggest him about oc'ing considering that it will not benefit much for an extra penny spent. Cut the extra budget needed from mobo and utilize it for cpu; for better off with amd newer cards, the R series, offers value for money plus are loaded with features like mantle.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 19, 2013)

AshutoshM said:


> Dude, do not go for an AMD processor, even  a second gen i3 can beat up fx series processors real good in games. Though in productivity fx are faster but only by a little bit. Better you off with 4th gen i3 or i5, you will not regret.
> 
> AMD is good only in one aspect, they are power hungry and hot running cpus, so you can enjoy a barbeque or egg frying sort of arrangement, and since winter has already arrived, it will serve you good, trust me.
> 
> ...



 buy my suggestion if you dont have cash now than buy in december

Intel i3 4130	8000
Gigabyte B85M D3H	6200
Kingston Hyper X 1600Mhz 8Gb	4900
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb EZEX	4200
Sapphire R9 270x	 15600
Seasonic s12ii 520w	4800
Antec Gx700	4000
Asus Dvd Writer	1050
Dell St2240L	8900
TOTAL	57650

if you want to reduce further than you can buy 4gb ram now and 500gb hard disk.
The intel i3 4130 is better than fx6300 in *GAMING*


----------



## snap (Nov 19, 2013)

AshutoshM said:


> Dude, do not go for an AMD processor, even  a second gen i3 can beat up fx series processors real good in games. Though in productivity fx are faster but only by a little bit. Better you off with 4th gen i3 or i5, you will not regret.
> 
> AMD is good only in one aspect, they are power hungry and hot running cpus, so you can enjoy a barbeque or egg frying sort of arrangement, and since winter has already arrived, it will serve you good, trust me.
> 
> ...



afaik amd cpu runs cooler cause they have better stock coolers


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 19, 2013)

yeah totally depends on cooler...if for same cooler used, AMD are comparatively hotter.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2013)

i called few shops and got quotations.
the best config a shopkeeper gave me was
Intel i3 4130	8000
gigabyte b85m d3h	6100
Kingston HyperX Blu 4gb	2400
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb	4000
XFX 7790	10500
Corsair Cx430 V2	3000
Any Case	3000
Asus 24x DVD Writer	1000
Dell IN2030M	6100
Windows 8	  5800
TOTAL	49900
as i cannot spend more than 50k at any cost please suggest me should i go for this ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

get antec vp450p instead of cxv2 430w


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2013)

^^ are antec psu's better than corsair?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

cx models are entry level from corsair..while antec vp450p has much better efficiency,quality than it

there no monitor like dell in2013 ???

get in2030m

i still vote for fx 6300 here over i3


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 19, 2013)

lol i heard wrong on the phone and wrote 13 instead of 30


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

Fx6300-  7300

Gigabyte 970A DS3- 5200

Kingston HyperX Blu 4gb-  2400

Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb	4100

Zotac gtx 650ti boost 2gb - 12500

Antec vp450p - 2700

Nzxt source elite 210 cabinet - 2900

Asus 24x DVD WR- 1100

Dell in2030m- 6200

Windows 8 - 5800

Total 50,000​


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 19, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> i called few shops and got quotations.
> the best config a shopkeeper gave me was
> Intel i3 4130	8000
> gigabyte b85m d3h	6100
> ...



i would suggest you to buy pirated os and go for sapphire r9 270x for 16000



ASHISH65 said:


> Fx6300-  7300
> 
> Gigabyte 970A DS3- 5200
> 
> ...



even in this case you can go for pirated os and buy sapphire r9 270x


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 19, 2013)

....i3 4th gen....way nicer choice dude

*//MOD Edit : Encouraging, Promoting and Discussion of piracy or piracy related things are not allowed.*


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 19, 2013)

Don't encourage piracy.


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 19, 2013)

oopsie.. +1 to pasapa


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 19, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Fx6300-  7300
> 
> Gigabyte 970A DS3- 5200
> 
> ...



Slight modification to this rig

Add 2240L and R9270x. Buy any local cabinet for 800-1000.

Total 47100

Spend ~3k extra or Download Windows 8 trial and buy next month


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 19, 2013)

why not buy windows for 499/- here Windows 8 Pro (32 & 64 Bit)



marvelousprashant said:


> Slight modification to this rig
> 
> Add 2240L and R9270x. Buy any local cabinet for 800-1000.
> 
> ...



do you think r9 270x can handle games at 1080p.....?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

^  Shopclue is itself pirate site. Never buy pc products from it


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 19, 2013)

with his budget he cannot buy a 1080p monitor as he does not have enough cash to buy a decent graphics card
For a 1080p monitor you need atleast a r9 280x or higher card to play games at high details and enjoy the resolution



ASHISH65 said:


> ^  Shopclue is itself pirate site. Never buy pc products from it


how can you say ?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

Yes r9 270x can handle 1080p


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 19, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> ^  Shopclue is itself pirate site. Never buy pc products from it


give proof



ASHISH65 said:


> Yes r9 270x can handle 1080p


i need proof


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

Proof of r9 270x


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 19, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> 1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
> Ans:*COD:Ghosts, GTA 5, Crysis 3, Farcry 3, hitman, bf4, bf3*



Crysis 3 (high) 46 fps
BF3 (ultra high) 55fps
Hitman Absolution (Ultra) 63 fps
Farcry 3 (ultra) 23

Source: Anandtech and other reviews


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 19, 2013)

Regarding Shopclues Just think "Can anyone sell W8 pro for rs 500 which costs 12k" ? off,course not That's FAKE

SEE - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/others-technology/178651-shopclues-com.html

Even my friend had a experience with shop clues and later he was cheated 

Stay away from Shopclues.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 19, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Proof of r9 270x
> 
> 
> 
> ...





marvelousprashant said:


> Crysis 3 (high) 46 fps
> BF3 (ultra high) 55fps
> Hitman Absolution (Ultra) 63 fps
> Farcry 3 (ultra) 23
> ...



thank you for these proofs. yes now it can be said that r9 270x is the right card for you

ok op buy this
Intel i3 4130 / fx 6300	8000 / 7500
gigabyte b85m d3h / gigabyte 970a ds3	6100 / 5600
Kingston HyperX Blu 4gb	2400
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb	4000
sapphire r9 270x 	15500
Corsair Cx500 or any other psu	4000
nzxt gamma	2200
Asus 24x DVD Writer	1100
Dell st 2240 L	8900
Windows 8 basic 	5800
TOTAL	58000 / 57000


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2013)

AshutoshM said:


> Dude, do not go for an AMD processor, even  a second gen i3 can beat up fx series processors real good in games. Though in productivity fx are faster but only by a little bit. Better you off with 4th gen i3 or i5, you will not regret.
> 
> AMD is good only in one aspect, they are power hungry and hot running cpus, so you can enjoy a barbeque or egg frying sort of arrangement, and since winter has already arrived, it will serve you good, trust me.
> 
> ...



Are you talking about the games, released in 2012-2013 or before that? If the later is true, you should concentrate reading of CPU scaling in new games like Crysis 3, Hitman Absolution, Tomb Raider 2012, BF4, Medal of honor, Company of heros etc rather than suggesting misleading info. And what productivity suit you have worked on where FX is just slightly faster, Itune's Music conversion app?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 20, 2013)

Pasapa said:


> Don't encourage piracy.



If Microsoft have country wise plans for selling their software 90% of Indians would go for Genuine OS or softwares. They sell for $50 elsewhere but sell for $150 here. How come anybody wants to buy such overpriced softwares buddy. 

We PC gamers asked for AMD FX 6300 and GTA 5 to be released in India as soon as possible and made an online collection of requests getting signature in droves but it is not happening in the case of Windows 7 OS in particular. I simply don't like Windows 8.


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Are you talking about the games, released in 2012-2013 or before that? If the later is true, you should concentrate reading of CPU scaling in new games like Crysis 3, Hitman Absolution, Tomb Raider 2012, BF4, Medal of honor, Company of heros etc rather than suggesting misleading info. And what productivity suit you have worked on where FX is just slightly faster, Itune's Music conversion app?



Have a look, and I'm not misleading anyone:
AnandTech | Bench - CPU

for games, fx just tends to get close to i3s...and its not about when the games were released, for single threading, i3 is surely faster but those games taking advantage of multi threads, fx are faster I must say, an in some i3 but the difference is not tht huge to be significant. If you look at fx 8320, it definitely compares with i5s but here, the difference is too high than fx 6300 and i3s. So, if for one core comparison, i3s are faster, and the two cores are competing against 6 or 8 cores, does this looks reasonable by any means. Man, AMD are long way behind Intel.

I suggest op to go with i5 3450/70 @11-11.5k and any h61 mobo for under 4k. (Thanks ASHISH65 for the prices )


----------



## Cilus (Nov 20, 2013)

Buddy, the link you have given, apart from sysmark benchmark, which is not officially supproted by any other Vendors apart from Intel due to their extreme Biasness towards Intell design, in all the other productivity related suits, FX-6300 is way ahead of i3 3220 and available at the same price point. And regarding single threaded performance, it is just little behind i3 whereas in Multithreaded performance, it is far ahead of it. In Cinebench 11.5 64 bit single threaded performance, i3's score is 1.37 and for 6300, it is 1.07 but in multithreaded, for 6300, it is 4.5 and for i3, it is 3.29. FX-6300 is more than 1.1 point ahead of i3 and you are saying it is not significant. DO you have any idea what those scores actually mean or imply?
In X264 Benchmark, in 2nd pass, a FX-6300 can process 29 frames/sec whereas i3 can only process 17.5 Frames/sec and you are saying it is very marginal difference. Try to read about those software suits and understand what those benchmarks actually do rather than saying "In my Opinion, it is marginal"



> So, if for one core comparison, i3s are faster, and the two cores are competing against 6 or 8 cores, does this looks reasonable by any means. Man, AMD are long way behind Intel.


Now, I got it, you are here to prove your point, not helping OP. Then suggest an Intel config at OP's budget which will perform better than a FX-6300 in gaming and other tasks. DOn't forget that, at the same price point, AMD is giving you 6 cores, they aren't asking for more money.

Now, all the new games which have been released in last 2 years are more or less multithreaded. In games like Tomb Raider, Crysis 3, even a FX-4300 can beat the hell out of i3 and by a huge margin. And believe me, 95% of the upcoming games are gonna be pretty much multi -threading optimized to use as many cores as possible.


----------



## AshutoshM (Nov 20, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, the link you have given, apart from sysmark benchmark, which is not officially supproted by any other Vendors apart from Intel due to their extreme Biasness towards Intell design, in all the other productivity related suits, FX-6300 is way ahead of i3 3220 and available at the same price point. And regarding single threaded performance, it is just little behind i3 whereas in Multithreaded performance, it is far ahead of it. In Cinebench 11.5 64 bit single threaded performance, i3's score is 1.37 and for 6300, it is 1.07 but in multithreaded, for 6300, it is 4.5 and for i3, it is 3.29. FX-6300 is more than 1.1 point ahead of i3 and you are saying it is not significant. DO you have any idea what those scores actually mean or imply?
> In X264 Benchmark, in 2nd pass, a FX-6300 can process 29 frames/sec whereas i3 can only process 17.5 Frames/sec and you are saying it is very marginal difference. Try to read about those software suits and understand what those benchmarks actually do rather than saying "In my Opinion, it is marginal"
> 
> 
> ...



+1
Point!
I still have one doubt, the more cores, the better? Now, eliminate those factors such as a very deep generation gap.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 20, 2013)

bavusani said:


> If Microsoft have country wise plans for selling their software 90% of Indians would go for Genuine OS or softwares. They sell for $50 elsewhere but sell for $150 here. How come anybody wants to buy such overpriced softwares buddy.
> 
> We PC gamers asked for AMD FX 6300 and GTA 5 to be released in India as soon as possible and made an online collection of requests getting signature in droves but it is not happening in the case of Windows 7 OS in particular. I simply don't like Windows 8.



That still doesn't justify piracy.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 21, 2013)

Let's not discuss it here anymore, it will derail the thread and concentrate on what OP can get at his budget to maximize the performance. We can discuss those things in our CPU section.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 21, 2013)

ok i have decided for fx6300
please tell how is asus m97a le rev2.0 mobo?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

^ It is good one specially if you have no plan to OC


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 21, 2013)

but the shopkeeper told me to go for gigabyte board as it has usb 3.0 internal header and better vrm and many more things


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 21, 2013)

dude for fx 6300 you have to buy after market cooler as with stock cpu cooler cpu temps are pretty high even at stock speed.
so again thing twice before buying it


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

No stock cooler enough to handle fx 6300


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 21, 2013)

Yeah, stock cooler with proper cabinet cooling is enough.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 21, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> dude for fx 6300 you have to buy after market cooler as with stock cpu cooler cpu temps are pretty high even at stock speed.
> so again thing twice before buying it



Buddy, please stop blaberring everywhere and try to do something constructive.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 21, 2013)

i have a friend with the fx 6300, and apart from regular gaming, puts his PC to a rather taxing usage. cpu is on stock cooler.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> dude for fx 6300 you have to buy after market cooler as with stock cpu cooler cpu temps are pretty high even at stock speed.
> so again thing twice before buying it



amd stock cpu coolers comes with built-in heat pipes whereas intel comes with mirror 



N@m@n said:


> but the shopkeeper told me to go for gigabyte board as it has usb 3.0 internal header and better vrm and many more things



which gigabyte mobo?


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 21, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Buddy, please stop blaberring everywhere and try to do something constructive.


dude i m trying to help op. *AGAIN I WANT TO SAY THAT I AM GIVING OPINION BASED ON REVIEWS FROM DIFFERENT SITE*
take a look at these sites and tell me what you think after reading it.
1. i3 4130 best value cpu

2. i3 4130 more recent technology and better than fx 6300 by more than 50% when it comes to single threaded applications and draws less power


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

We all know that - i3 is faster than fx 6300 in single threaded performance and also in games before 2011-12,but recent games like crysis 3, Tomb Raider,metro:last light.etc shown the importance of multithreaded performance.Now all games are multithreaded rather than single.Just see the Watch dogs specs -they reccommend i7 3770 and fx 8350 for high performance.

Remember it is easy for game to utilize cores,but its hard to utilize hyperthreading (virtual cores),Unless games are coded for that.

When it comes to choose btw i3 and fx 6300 - fx 6300 should be choice , whereas if you can afford i5/i7 then there is no competition for it in Gaming.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> dude i m trying to help op. *AGAIN I WANT TO SAY THAT I AM GIVING OPINION BASED ON REVIEWS FROM DIFFERENT SITE*
> take a look at these sites and tell me what you think after reading it.
> 1. i3 4130 best value cpu
> 
> 2. i3 4130 more recent technology and better than fx 6300 by more than 50% when it comes to single threaded applications and draws less power



i7 4770 is ahead of i7 3930k in "real speed"?? really? always rely on genuine websites and genuine benchmarks.
fx 8350 slower than i3 4130 "real speed"? you have look for real reviews rather than those irrelevant craps.
also who prefers single threaded apps while we have many multithreaded apps where i3 4130 performs slower and also costlier ?


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 21, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> We all know that - i3 is faster than fx 6300 in single threaded performance and also in games before 2011-12,but recent games like crysis 3, Tomb Raider,metro:last night.etc shown the importance of multithreaded performance.Now all games are multithreaded rather than single.Just see the Watch dogs specs -they reccommend i7 3770 and fx 8350 for high performance.
> 
> Remember it is easy for game to utilize cores,but its hard to utilize hyperthreading (virtual cores),Unless games are coded for that.
> 
> When it comes to choice btw i3 and fx 6300 - fx 6300 should be choice , whereas if you can afford i5/i7 then there is no competition for it in Gaming.





rijinpk1 said:


> i7 4770 is ahead of i7 3930k in "real speed"?? really? always rely on genuine websites and genuine benchmarks.
> fx 8350 slower than i3 4130 "real speed"? you have look for real reviews rather than those irrelevant craps.
> also who prefers single threaded apps while we have many multithreaded apps where i3 4130 performs slower and also costlier ?



can you guys please give any proof from *reliable sites*?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> can you guys please give any proof from *reliable sites*?



try tomshardware,anandtech,x-bit labs etc


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/CPU_03.png

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/645/bench/CPU_03.png

*static.techspot.com/articles-info/670/bench/CPU_01.png


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 21, 2013)

More on Haswell: Core i5-4670K, Core i5-4670, Core i5-4570 and Core i5-4430 Processors Review. Page 5 - X-bit labs from xitlab


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

^ we are talking about i3,not i5.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> More on Haswell: Core i5-4670K, Core i5-4670, Core i5-4570 and Core i5-4430 Processors Review. Page 5 - X-bit labs from xitlab



where is i3 4130? we were talking about fx 6300 and i3 4130


----------



## i72600k (Nov 21, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> That is a very bad advise. A good motherboard isn't just for multi-gpu setup. Its the motherboard that decides how much you can overclock, which features will you have. A poor motherboard with Chinese caps will be very susceptible any voltage alteration and the VRM will be bad. A good motherboard is always recommended irrespective of GPU setup.


The guy who started this thread is not planning to overclock, so heating is not an issue for him. As far as ASUS brand is concerned, it doesn't matter whether you buy their flagship product or the cheapest ones around, they are all going to be reliable. My earlier PC served me well for 7 years with a very cheap motherboard until I upgraded.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 21, 2013)

Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart - Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: October 2013
here i3 3220 beats fx6300


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 21, 2013)

It is useful for an upgrade not for bench see what tom wrote - 





> Indeed, this hierarchy chart is useful as a general guideline, but certainly not as a one-size-fits-all CPU comparison resource


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 21, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart - Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: October 2013
> here i3 3220 beats fx6300



you did not see the links posted by Ashish. it is important note that games like crysis 3, bf3,bf4 etc uses multithreads efficiently where i3 cant keep up with fx 6300. for old games, i3 may be faster. new gmaes make use of multi thread very efficiently where 2 cores of i3 cant do much.


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 21, 2013)

ok now its enough let the op decide .


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 22, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> *static.techspot.com/articles-info/642/bench/CPU_03.png
> 
> *static.techspot.com/articles-info/645/bench/CPU_03.png
> 
> *static.techspot.com/articles-info/670/bench/CPU_01.png



where is the 4th gen intel processors in that benchmarks........

@op if u want more cores and more threads go with amd as simple as that..........


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 22, 2013)

New one coming to this Debates is *KAVERI APU* based on *STEAMROLLER*...... but u have to wait till Jan14!!
AFAIK b/w i3 nd 6300 u should go with 6300 for new releasing games, who cares about the old ones when newer have everything to offer otherwise i5 is BAAP of all 



Cilus said:


> Buddy, the link you have given, apart from sysmark benchmark, which is not officially supproted by any other Vendors apart from Intel due to their extreme Biasness towards Intell design, in all the other productivity related suits, FX-6300 is way ahead of i3 3220 and available at the same price point. And regarding single threaded performance, it is just little behind i3 whereas in Multithreaded performance, it is far ahead of it. In Cinebench 11.5 64 bit single threaded performance, i3's score is 1.37 and for 6300, it is 1.07 but in multithreaded, for 6300, it is 4.5 and for i3, it is 3.29. FX-6300 is more than 1.1 point ahead of i3 and you are saying it is not significant. DO you have any idea what those scores actually mean or imply?
> In X264 Benchmark, in 2nd pass, a FX-6300 can process 29 frames/sec whereas i3 can only process 17.5 Frames/sec and you are saying it is very marginal difference. Try to read about those software suits and understand what those benchmarks actually do rather than saying "In my Opinion, it is marginal"
> 
> 
> ...



lol.... right on the face!! gud info BTW
+1



Pasapa said:


> That still doesn't justify piracy.



That surely justifies piracy.... country wise plans are indeed required keeping country's currency value internationally in mind!!


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> where is the 4th gen intel processors in that benchmarks........
> 
> @op if u want more cores and more threads go with amd as simple as that..........



There is minimal performance difference between ivy and haswell i3/i5/i7


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 22, 2013)

ok guys i went to nehru place got the following quote:
fx 6300 7600
msi 970a g43 5500
kingston hyperx blu 4gb 2400
wd 1tb blue 4000
xfx / sapphire hd 7770 8000
antec x1 2300
antec vp 450p 2800
asus dvd writer 1000
dell in2030m 6400
windows 8 basic 5800
apc 800va ups 4200
TOTAL 50000
As i cannot spend more than 50k
Please tell how did u like it?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

is ups really need now ? Because you can get gtx 650ti boost in your budget after cutdown of ups.


your need better gpu bro,hd 7770 will not cut for 900p


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 22, 2013)

in delhi electricity can go any time so ups is a must.  where else can i save my money?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

Get Windows 8 later (if you know what i mean)


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 22, 2013)

hmm okay. so if i add 5800 to 8000 it becomes 13800 so which graphic card should i buy for 13800?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

Gtx 650ti boost @12500

this will max most games easily at 900p 

If you still left with 1k then get a better psu like seasonic s12 520w @ 4000

Because this can help if you plan to upgrade powerful gpu later


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 22, 2013)

@OP; try to find HD7850 under 13k. It's better tha 650ti boost. If you cannot find it, get 650ti boost.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> @OP; try to find HD7850 under 13k. It's better tha 650ti boost. If you cannot find it, get 650ti boost.



Gtx 650ti boost is 2-3% faster than 7850 at less price...then  why you suggested 7850


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 22, 2013)

now i was reading Conclusion: Performance Per Dollar - Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: November 2013
so dont you think amd Athlon X4 750K should be bought over fx 6300?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 22, 2013)

Athlon X4 750K is not available in india


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 22, 2013)

ok then final build
fx6300 7600
msi 970a g43 5500
kinston 4gb ram 2400
wd blue 1tb 4000
gtx 650 ti boost 12800
asus dvd wr 1000
seasonic s12 520w 4000
antec x1 2400
dell in2030m 6400
apc 800va 4200
Total 50000


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 22, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> ok then final build
> fx6300 7600
> msi 970a g43 5500
> kinston 4gb ram 2400
> ...



get gigabyte ga-970a ds3 instead of msi
also look for a better case with good cable management like antec gx700, betfenix merc alpha etc,


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 22, 2013)

AMD FX6300	7500
Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3*	5500
Kingston HyperX Blu DDR3 4 GB	2400
WD Caviar Blue 1TB	4000
Sapphire Dual X R9 270X 2GB OC	15500
Dell 2240L 22 inch Full HD Monitor	8800
Antec VP450P 450W	2700
Logitech MK200 Keyboard Mouse Combo	700
Local cabinet	800
APC UPS 600VA	2000
*TOTAL	49900*


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 23, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Antec VP450P 450W	2700
> Local cabinet	800
> APC UPS 600VA	2000



very very bad suggestions 
antec 450p cannot power r9 270x no no no.
local cabinet should never be bought because they are made from low quality materials which do not last a long time, they have no cable management and very bad airflow.
apc 600va is not enough to give you back up.

my suggestion
fx 6300	7600
gigabyte 970a ds3	5500
Kingston HyperX Blu 8gb	2400
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb	4000
sapphire r9 270x	15600
seasonic s12 520w	4500
antec gx700	4000
Dell in2030m	6400
TOTAL	50000


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 23, 2013)

1. Pretty sure 450W PSU can handle 270x
Both CPU and GPU running at full load will consume < 400W it is a rare situation

2. OP can upgrade to say NZXT Gamma after 6 months and get an excellent rig. Compared to going for a lower spec'd GPU and non-1080p monitor.

3. Not sure about this one TBH.


----------



## Cilus (Nov 23, 2013)

Better to get a 500W + PSU here. For motherboard, how good is Asus M5A97LE R2.0 compared to Gigabyte one?


----------



## gamerbloke (Nov 23, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Better to get a 500W + PSU here. For motherboard, how good is Asus M5A97LE R2.0 compared to Gigabyte one?



My vote goes for GB as it is cheap nd Asus has nothing extra to offer.

op go search for GA-970a-*UD3* otherwise hitman4 rig
fx 6300 7600
gigabyte 970a ds3 5500
Kingston HyperX Blu 8gb 2400
Western Digital Caviar Blue 1Tb 4000
sapphire r9 270x 15600
seasonic s12 520w 4500
antec gx700 4000
Dell in2030m 6400
TOTAL 50000


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

Guys you are forgetting Ups,it is needed for op



N@m@n said:


> ok then final build
> fx6300 7600
> msi 970a g43 5500
> kinston 4gb ram 2400
> ...



Just change the mobo to Gigabyte 970A DS3 and cabinet - Nzxt source 210. you are good to go with this rig


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 23, 2013)

It it necessary to have apc ups? I know they are the best but you can get 800va microtek for much less?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> It it necessary to have apc ups? I know they are the best but you can get 800va microtek for much less?



It it necessary to have Corsair or Seasonic PSU? I know they are the best but you can get 500 W Zebronic for much less?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

ups is imp for op here


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> It it necessary to have apc ups? I know they are the best but you can get 800va microtek for much less?



it is important to get a good ups for an active pfc psu as low quality ups will damage the active pfc psu in the long run.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 23, 2013)

Agree but budget is a constraint here coz I m suggesting 270x and dell 2240l


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

OP should try to get a full hd monitor.


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 23, 2013)

hey guys my dad said he had spare microtek ups in office. can i use that?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It it necessary to have Corsair or Seasonic PSU? I know they are the best but you can get 500 W Zebronic for much less?



psu is one thing and ups is other i am also using microtek 800 va ups.....


----------



## N@m@n (Nov 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> psu is one thing and ups is other i am also using microtek 800 va ups.....


how much back up does that ups give?


----------



## hitman4 (Nov 23, 2013)

microtek is **** go for apc


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> psu is one thing and ups is other i am also using microtek 800 va ups.....



they are inter connected. The cheaper upses(including our apc) does not provide pure sine wave output when the there is no electricity which is required for the active pfc psus we most have (not the local ones, but from corsair,seasonic,antec etc). Instead these upses provide stepped sine wave also known as pseudo sine wave which is essentially a variation of square wave. But some utter cheap upses and other local ones provide exact square wave instead of pseudo ones which in the sense will risk those costly active pfc psus.Active pfc psus needs pure sine wave upses to function properly but those upses are damn costlier. The output of ups matters for a psu and apc is very good unlike microteck.Active pfc psus may run with those upses but for not long. in the lon run, these may damage psu's active pfc circuit, in effect the psu itself. so getting a good quality ups is *essential* unless you want to risk your psu in the long run.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 23, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> It it necessary to have Corsair or Seasonic PSU? I know they are the best but you can get 500 W Zebronic for much less?



lol.....well said!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

also it is not a good idea to run a pc with active pfc psu for long time with pseudo sine wave upses. They are just used to provide time to shut down your pc. nothing more.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2013)

N@m@n said:


> how much back up does that ups give?



i never utilized it fully but without my gpu it gives atleast 20 min backup........



rijinpk1 said:


> so getting a good quality *psu* is essential unless you want to risk your psu in the long run.



i think u meant ups??

ok i agree no sine wave from el cheapo ups......

but then again i m thinking of changing my psu because its not modular and also i may require a higher wattage with new gpu..........

i can't help it now that i have bought this ups already have an external ups for the whole home so i think i won't need it........


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> *i think u meant ups??*
> 
> ok i agree no sine wave from el cheapo ups......
> 
> ...



yes, edited. 
modular psu cost a lot and if you have a good case with good cable management options, there is no need to get those modular ones. also corsair gs 600 is enough for single cards.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> yes, edited.
> modular psu cost a lot and if you have a good case with good cable management options, there is no need to get those modular ones. also corsair gs 600 is enough for single cards.



it won't cause much harm i think if we use it only for saving our work and quickly exiting.........


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> it won't cause much harm i think if we use it only for saving our work and quickly exiting.........



yes. but using  battery for a long time will adversely affect psu.


----------



## marvelousprashant (Nov 23, 2013)

Tx650 is a decent semi modular psu. Probably the cheapest modular one


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

marvelousprashant said:


> Tx650 is a decent semi modular psu. Probably the cheapest modular one



tx 650m is the semi modular one which is built with lower quality components compared to superior old tx 650(non modular). no point in getting tx 650m.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Nov 23, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> tx 650m is the semi modular one which is built with lower quality components compared to superior old tx 650(non modular). no point in getting tx 650m.



i was thinking of seasonic one..........


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> i was thinking of seasonic one..........


which model?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Nov 23, 2013)

why the heck you all are talking about 650w psu ? ,while op had decided to get seasonic s12 520w


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 23, 2013)

yeah.. no more OT posts please.


----------

